# Tactical stock help!! Weatherby SA-08 20 ga.



## gobble157 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a 20 ga weatherby SA-08 that my daughter and son will use but want to put a tactical stock on it if all possible. I took it apart to see if anyone could guide me in the right direction. God bless!


----------



## animalguy (Jan 17, 2012)

If you mean a pistol style stock, then you can't. Many tactical stocks are just a conventional stock that is shortened.  Whatever stock you use must accomodate the spring tube. The gun being a 20g doesn't help. Good luck.


----------

